# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  اولین نسخه آلفای نرم افزار تعبیر خواب

## tux-world

لینک صفحه اصلی  :خجالت:

----------


## Sepidar

ممنون میشم اگه تو همون تاپیک قبلی ادامه بدین.

----------

